# Painting arabian stonework



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

So one of my new props this season is a large candy box that will hold my candy and custom coloring books I had out to the kids this season. This box will open and close pneumatically and is made of mostly pink foam. In the skeleton head part of the stone, a motorized super soaker is hidden inside that can spray the kids if they get greedy and try to take too much candy. 

I got the first layer of paint on it, which I added sand to for extra texture, but I'm kind of stuck on what I should do for more detail. It looks kind of flat. In stone used for pyramids and whatnot, should you drybrush a dark brown over this? Should I do some washes? What am I missing that this needs? I'm at a loss as to where to go next.

what started out as this:










now looks like this:


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

nice looking box, dark tea stain would look nice


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out very nicely. I like to us dilute black and green paint washes to give some of my stuff an aged look.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Like spooky said, water down a little black and a little green and do washes with it. You might even slip in a little bit of diluted red to make it pop.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks amazing so far - can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm loving the before (plain Jane foamboard) and after (carved stone) shots because they so graphically show how a haunter can take something ordinary and turn it into something beautiful.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Agree - that is one heckuva before/after.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

My reaction -"thats freakin awesome!"


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the great replies! I did a wash of black, brown, and green. I think that helped out with the depth of the paint. Next i will glue on some moss stuff!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That looks terrific! Great job.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would consider using slightly different washes on each "piece" of stone. Tinting the stones towards the warm or cool side can change the look or feel rather easily.
If you airbrush, you can add more visual texture, shadows, cracks and veins into the various stones quickly and easily.
Looks great so far though.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*That looks nice.*


----------

